# Seiko Olympic World Timer Not Seen Before Have You



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

cket.com/albums/k594/woody63/003-25.jpg







hi picked this up today as i have not seen one before so just went for it. got home and had a look on the net not much there some that look a bit like but not the same one can anyone help is from 1991 and is a bit rare as i know that most seikos are not. its a 5t52-7a40 date code 160065 .thank you for any help you can .all the best woody77 . ps can you help seikofan?


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)




----------



## ong (Jul 31, 2008)

This probably predates the net and was a limited issue. I'm no expert on Jap watches but remember 1990/1 well. I was on a business trip to Paris with colleagues and while a few of us were supping in a bar another of us appeared with this same watch. OK so then out came the Rolexes. IWC's ( and my then new Seiko 5 Auto 23J) for discussion and we all trouped off to the real Seiko dealer he got it from. It was the only one the dealer had and he said ( as I recall ) that there are only a few made but lots of fakes.

So we all went back to the bar and finished at 4 am. My colleague with the Seiko Olympic wore it for a few years butthen time and the City of London moved on and I've never seen one since.

Sorry unable to be of more help but at least I can establish the date - Jan 1991, when I last saw one of these.

Lawrence


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

ong said:


> This probably predates the net and was a limited issue. I'm no expert on Jap watches but remember 1990/1 well. I was on a business trip to Paris with colleagues and while a few of us were supping in a bar another of us appeared with this same watch. OK so then out came the Rolexes. IWC's ( and my then new Seiko 5 Auto 23J) for discussion and we all trouped off to the real Seiko dealer he got it from. It was the only one the dealer had and he said ( as I recall ) that there are only a few made but lots of fakes.
> 
> So we all went back to the bar and finished at 4 am. My colleague with the Seiko Olympic wore it for a few years butthen time and the City of London moved on and I've never seen one since.
> 
> ...


hi thank you very much for your help .all the best woody77.


----------

